# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  برش بحارى ......

## حافظ النور

*‏"




‏"




‏"



للاشتراك بهذا البرش اضغط :

نجمة .. لقمة .. اربعة بلحات


أها النشوف اول صينية تبع منو ، وفيها شنو؟ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏ ‏
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*نجمة .. لقمة .. اربعة بلحات
*

----------


## musab aljak

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





 


لكن لقيتك ختري
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياود الجاك صينيتك مبالغه 
والذ حاجه فيها الكبايه البي هناك ديك هههههههههههه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

لكن لقيتك ختري



لو ديك ما نفعت معاك يا مناوى تعال اقعد معانا هنا

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





والله يامصعب بالغت عديل كدا الواحد خشمو جرا ههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## مناوي

* شفقتنا عدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل كده  

الاولي  هي  الاحلي
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا مصعب صينيتك دى بالحبر السرى
*

----------


## musab aljak

*الشاى


*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
دي عزومة ولا شنو ي حافظ
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*ودى التحلية وبعد دا نرجى الاذان

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*تحلية ظابطة وشاى مدنكل
لكن يا مصعب صينية العضة ما ظاهرة عندى
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ننزلها ليك تانى يا حافظ


*

----------


## غندور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					





 فْى رٌٍمًضًٍآنْ يَآ مًصٍْعًٍبٌَِ!!!!
 
*

----------


## غندور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏غندور, ‏حافظ النور

*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا ود الجاك جوعتنا يا حبيب ههههههههههههه
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*كدة يا دوب حسيت بالجوع يا مصغب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)                                         ‏غندور, ‏حافظ النور




كان زمان . منعنا بامر الطبيب
*

----------


## بحاري

*كل ما أفتح البوست ده يا حافظ .. الكيبورد يقعد " يتمتطق "

والشاشة تتنحنح .. والماوس يتراجف ..
 التقول صانعو عمار مرق 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

كل ما أفتح البوست ده يا حافظ .. الكيبورد يقعد " يتمتطق "

والشاشة تتنحنح .. والماوس يتراجف ..
 التقول صانعو عمار مرق 



ههههههههههههههههههههه
اسى رايك شنو فى الرجفة الدخلها فينا ود الجاك دى
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وحيات اسم الله الواحد من ماحام في البؤست دا وشاف صواني ود الجاك جاااااااع
ومما شفنا سيجارة عمنا غندور صدعنا
هههههههههه بس اذانا قرب مامشكله
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وحيات اسم الله الواحد من ماحام في البؤست دا وشاف صواني ود الجاك جاااااااع
ومما شفنا سيجارة عمنا غندور صدعنا
هههههههههه بس اذانا قرب مامشكله



تانى ما :bluefly:بى هنا
ههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*لكن يا ود الجاك  ماممكن هسي الواحد يعمل شنو ؟؟؟ والدقايق ماشة متل دقايق المباراة بعد هدف اديكو
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*تحذير :



هذا البوست ضار  بالعطشة  




يا ودالجاك  ما تدق  تحت الحزام
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

وحيات اسم الله الواحد من ماحام في البؤست دا وشاف صواني ود الجاك جاااااااع
ومما شفنا سيجارة عمنا غندور صدعنا
هههههههههه بس اذانا قرب مامشكله




قررررررررررررررررب القاف :14_6_12[1]:
*

----------


## بحاري

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 3 والزوار 0) ‏بحاري, ‏حافظ النور+, ‏غندور


 
:PEPSI::PEPSI::cooking:
*

----------


## عجبكو

*برشك الدورة دي ماسورة يا بحاري يا حليل برش زمان 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

برشك الدورة دي ماسورة يا بحاري يا حليل برش زمان 



سنعيده سيرته الاولى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

سنعيده سيرته الاولى




انشاء الله يا حافظ 
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

برشك الدورة دي ماسورة يا بحاري يا حليل برش زمان 



 
وفى  رمضان  تحلو  المواسير  


ولا  ما  كده  !!!
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

وفى  رمضان  تحلو  المواسير  


ولا  ما  كده  !!!



خاصة الساعة واحدة
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

وفى  رمضان  تحلو  المواسير  


ولا  ما  كده  !!!




يا زول ما دايرين حركات شغل البرش ده كويس اعمل مركز نت و بلي ستيشن و بلياردو خلي الزباين يجو هههههههههههههههه 
:mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13::mo13:



ابعد من المواسير بس 


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏حافظ النور, ‏عجبكو

انا وانت والنيل والقمر
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏حافظ النور, ‏عجبكو

انا وانت والنيل والقمر



:004::004::004::004::004::004::004::004:



:hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ذهب الظماء وابتلت العرووووووق وثبت الاجر باذن الله
والمطره صبت 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ذهب الظماء وابتلت العرووووووق وثبت الاجر باذن الله
والمطره صبت 



المطرة صابة وين؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

المطرة صابة وين؟



ربنا يتغبل ياحافظ
صابه في القضارف وربك عارف والله متره وتين مبالغه
*

----------


## عثمان خالد عثمان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الشاى





ادوني دا بس ما داير حاجة غيرو بس دا بس:dn20:
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

الشاى





كملت بشاييها بعد الصفر الروعة ديك
اممممممممممممممممممممممم
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
الليلة اليوم دة ما لو طويل كدة
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
الليلة اليوم دة ما لو طويل كدة



انا الليله ياهندسه مامعاكم كفايه العملو فينا مصعب امس ههههههه
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه
الليلة اليوم دة ما لو طويل كدة




هو بدا متين بطل الجرسة يازول

ناس عجبكو لسة ما صحو من النوم
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انا الليله ياهندسه مامعاكم كفايه العملو فينا مصعب امس ههههههه



الليلة عندنا بليلة وبلح
تفوت برشنا تمشى وين؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*يا حافظ كدى قول بل الابرى دا 
الليلة العصائر عليك انت


*

----------


## بحاري

*الليلة مسخنة من قبل طلوع الشمس 

أنا صحيت الصبح " عرقان  وعطشان "
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الليلة مسخنة من قبل طلوع الشمس 

أنا صحيت الصبح " عرقان  وعطشان "




انت صحيت الصبح ولا قبل طلوع الشمس 
حدد موقفك :l3_eyes:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

يا حافظ كدى قول بل الابرى دا 
الليلة العصائر عليك انت






*

----------


## بحاري

*"  تم حذف الصورة  لسماحة الصينية"  


مقاعدكم محفوظة يا حافظ ومصعب .. 

لكن خريطة العالم بالسمن الفى الروب دى يعملوا ليها برنت ولا داونلووود ولا لقملوب ولا جقملوب !!:l3_eyes:
*

----------


## musab aljak

*واحد بيسأل شيخ بيقوليه لو أنا دخلت المطبخ و اتزحلقتا على الارض و دخل فى  خشمي صباع كفتة و اتنين محشى و حته كنافة ,انكشح ابرى فى خشمى و انا بدردق  يبقى كدا فطرت؟
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

واحد بيسأل شيخ بيقوليه لو أنا دخلت المطبخ و اتزحلقتا على الارض و دخل فى خشمي صباع كفتة و اتنين محشى و حته كنافة ,انكشح ابرى فى خشمى و انا بدردق يبقى كدا فطرت؟



ده لاعب  هوكى مطبخى ولا  شنو  يا ودالجاك:PEPSI:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

واحد بيسأل شيخ بيقوليه لو أنا دخلت المطبخ و اتزحلقتا على الارض و دخل فى  خشمي صباع كفتة و اتنين محشى و حته كنافة ,انكشح ابرى فى خشمى و انا بدردق  يبقى كدا فطرت؟



ههههههههههههههه
دة فطر واتسحر
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

ده لاعب  هوكى مطبخى ولا  شنو  يا ودالجاك:PEPSI:



يكون كشح ملاح الويكة عشان يزلقو :1251:
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ههههههههههههههه
دة فطر واتسحر



بس مع جرستك بتاعت الليلة دى ما تمشى تجرب
نحن مراقبنك :hellocv4:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

بس مع جرستك بتاعت الليلة دى ما تمشى تجرب
نحن مراقبنك :hellocv4:



يا ود يا مراقب انت
*

----------


## بحاري

*يا جماعة خشوا  لينا فى الفطور   .. اقصد الموضوع ..

وين الصوانى والعصاير 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*من القائل 
أنا متحير ... رمضان خشا العضم ولا العضم مرق ليه ...
1/ بحارى
2/ اواب محمد
3/ عبدالعزيز24
4/ حسكو

*

----------


## بحاري

*هاك نزل  لى صور  فى الفلاشات دى يا حافظ   




*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*والفلاش الاخير  ده  هدية


 لعبدالعظيم حاج عمر 














































































*

----------


## musab aljak

*

















































*

----------


## musab aljak

*









*

----------


## musab aljak

*







*

----------


## musab aljak

*






*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*     الجبنه ويييييييييييييييييييين 
     يا رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

تحذير :



هذا البوست ضار بالعطشة 




يا ودالجاك ما تدق تحت الحزام



      تهى تهى تهى تهى 
             والجوع كمان 
        :fgf3::fgf3::fgf3::fgf3::fgf3::fgf3::fgf3:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مناوي

*     يا ود النور عزبتنا ... قصدي عطشتنا 
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





ياحافظ صعبتها
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					







اه   اه    :1 (51): شدييييييييييد
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

من القائل 
أنا متحير ... رمضان خشا العضم ولا العضم مرق ليه ...
1/ بحارى
2/ اواب محمد
3/ عبدالعزيز24
4/ حسكو




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*    اواب

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

    اواب




كضبا كاضب
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الواحد يلف ويجي راجع لي برش بحاري دا
لكن ياحافظ بالغت معاي بي الفراوله دي 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

كضبا كاضب












الباقي ديل مافيهم زووووووول فضل ليهو حيل اتكلم بيهو كده ...


بعدين ناس حسكو وبحاري ديل لافين بفتشو جريدة المريخ  محل ما زكر بحاري 

في عمود راي حر  ... 

اما 24 داك بدل فاقد جد جد ...  النصيحة ليك يالله عزو24 من قال 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الواحد يلف ويجي راجع لي برش بحاري دا
لكن ياحافظ بالغت معاي بي الفراوله دي 







            انت براااااك يا دفعه 
*

----------


## بحاري

*انتو الفراولة النور  حافظ  من  جابها  وين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انتو الفراولة النور حافظ من جابها وين ؟؟؟



ههههههههههههههههههههه
جابها من الكهرباء 
*

----------


## مناوي

*           تهئ تهئ تهئ 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

الباقي ديل مافيهم زووووووول فضل ليهو حيل اتكلم بيهو كده ...
هههههههههههههه

بعدين ناس حسكو وبحاري ديل لافين بفتشو جريدة المريخ  محل ما زكر بحاري 

في عمود راي حر  ... 
مواسيييييير
اما 24 داك بدل فاقد جد جد ...  النصيحة ليك يالله عزو24 من قال 



نعم قالها الحبيب عزو فى برش العام السابق
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

نعم قالها الحبيب عزو فى برش العام السابق





 الجائزه  كباية فراااااااااااااااااااااااولة باااارده
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

انتو الفراولة النور  حافظ  من  جابها  وين ؟؟؟



هههههههههههههههه
جبتها من راى حر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

 الجائزه  كباية فراااااااااااااااااااااااولة باااارده



الان الان وقبل الاذان
اشرب وقش خشمك كمان
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هههههههههههههههه
جبتها من راى حر












        تهتهتاااااااااااا هاهاهاهاهاهاههههههههههااااااااي 




                                    :bluefly:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ـــــــــا رب
إكتب لى فى رمضان
قلب ♥
بـريء♥
طاهــر♥...شريـف♥
سعيــــد♥
بــــلا ذنب♥
بعقل قرآني♥
وفكــر ربانــي♥
بلســان ذاكـــر♥
وقلـــب خاشــــع♥
ونفـس مطمئنـــــة♥
وروح عاليـــة الهمـــــــة♥
وتوبة نصوح عن كل الذنوب♥
وحسنات من صيامي وقيامـــي♥
[ يَــآ رَبْ ] لو مت فيه تشملني رحمتك♥
ولو أحييتني بعده اجعلني دائما على الطريق♥
وكـــــل لحظــــة ذكــــر لك أتولــــد مــــن جديـــــــد♥♥♥
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

هههههههههههههههه
جبتها من راى حر



:056::056::056:


:1251:
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ـــــــــا رب
إكتب لى فى رمضان
قلب ♥
بـريء♥
طاهــر♥...شريـف♥
سعيــــد♥
بــــلا ذنب♥
بعقل قرآني♥
وفكــر ربانــي♥
بلســان ذاكـــر♥
وقلـــب خاشــــع♥
ونفـس مطمئنـــــة♥
وروح عاليـــة الهمـــــــة♥
وتوبة نصوح عن كل الذنوب♥
وحسنات من صيامي وقيامـــي♥
[ يَــآ رَبْ ] لو مت فيه تشملني رحمتك♥
ولو أحييتني بعده اجعلني دائما على الطريق♥
وكـــــل لحظــــة ذكــــر لك أتولــــد مــــن جديـــــــد♥♥♥



 الهم امييييييييين يارب
*

----------


## بحاري

*أيام وليالي زاحفة إلينا بين ثناياها إشراقات 
فأيامه بركات ..؛ ولياليه ركعات 
وساعاته دعوات 
وقرآن وصيام وصلوات 
[إنه رمضان] 
بلغكم الله هذا الشهر 
وأجرى فيه حسناتكم ~مجرى النهر 
وأسعدكم .. وفرج كربكم مدى الدهر
*

----------


## حافظ النور

* 
*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

 



انت العين تري وان القلب يتمني ولكن ماذا نحن فاعلون 
امممممممممممممممممممم بث بكرة الشوق يجمعا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دة منو المرق البرش من بدرى كدة
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

دة منو المرق البرش من بدرى كدة



فى ناس الليلة فاطرين الظاهر كدا
*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

دة منو المرق البرش من بدرى كدة



انت بتفرش وبتمشي بتخليهو لييييه  هسي يمكن تجي غيمة كدة  الناس يقولوا المغرب جا
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
الفاطرين ديل منو

وسخوا لينا البرش
غايتو الايادى دى شكلها اواب اواب وعزو عزو
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
دعي أحد الدكاترة لإلقاء محاضرة في مركز للمدمنين عن أضرار الخمر فأحضر معه حوضان زجاجيان الأول  فيه ماء والثاني فيه خمر ووضع دودة في الماء فسبحت ثم وضعها في الخمر  فتحللت وذابت حينها نظر الى المدمنين سائلا هل وصلت الرسالة؟؟ 
فكان الجواب نعم .. اللي في بطنه دود يشرب خمر عشان يطيب !! 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
كان احد السائقين يقود سيارته بهدوء في أحد الطرق المزدوجة والمنحنية وفجأة 
 ظهرت  أمامه سيارة في مساره واستطاع أن يتفادها بصعوبة لكن حينما حاذه صاحب  السيارة الذي دخل في مساره فتح زجاج السيارة و صرخ بأعلى صوته خنزير ! 
 غضب الرجل من هذه الكلمة ونعت ذلك الرجل بأقبح الصفات وبعد ان تجاوز المنحنى تفاجأ بخنزير ميت في الطريق واصطدم به
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
ما الشئ الذي يكون دائريا كالقدر و قد يكون بعمق الحوض و لكن لا تملأه البحار و لا المحيطات
*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*البوست ده حقو يحزفوه 
بدءا من صلاة الفجر وحتى الآذان
يجرح الصيام

جوعتوناااااااااااااااااااااااا
:wulsh2n010937esxh8:

*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


الفاطرين ديل منو

وسخوا لينا البرش
غايتو الايادى دى شكلها اواب اواب وعزو عزو



غايتو الحاجة المتأكد منها 
بحارى  ومايقومابى كانوا فى الصينية دى
ههههههههههه
:mig001:

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏حافظ النور, ‏بحاري+
صباح الخير
*

----------


## بحاري

*



أحب  النجمة  ... كورة   وصورة  

قرققررررقررررر
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)                                         ‏حافظ النور, ‏بحاري+
صباح الخير



 
مساك   الله  بالخير  ... 

الليلة عصايرك حارة  كهربتكم قاطعة ولا شنو ؟؟:FAL:
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سلامات ياحبان
والله الليله اخوكم تعبان تعب والله اجرست عدييييييييييييييل هههههههههههه
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سلامات ياحبان
والله الليله اخوكم تعبان تعب والله اجرست عدييييييييييييييل هههههههههههه



 
2
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سلامات ياحبان
والله الليله اخوكم تعبان تعب والله اجرست عدييييييييييييييل هههههههههههه



هاك بل ريقك
قصرت معاك
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

2



لقيتك تعبان تعب الموت
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*وعليكم السلام الاخ حافظ
*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتو
:JC_handshake:
نقعد
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*إزيكم يا شباب ورمضان كريم
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إزيكم يا شباب ورمضان كريم




اووووووووووووووووووووووو

حبيبنا مايقومابي منووووووووووووووووووووور البرش اتفضل 
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

اووووووووووووووووووووووو

حبيبنا مايقومابي منووووووووووووووووووووور البرش اتفضل 



‏
إنت الفضيل يا عجبكو
بس برشكم ده ما لو فاااضي كده
                        	*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إزيكم يا شباب ورمضان كريم



:ahl1:
الله اكرم
وتصوم وتفطر على خير
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

إزيكم يا شباب ورمضان كريم



وين يا ماسورة
انت لسة ما نزلت من النخلة

*

----------


## مناوي

*الخال حفوظه مساءك خير  ...   وين العصائر ؟؟؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*



*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة musab aljak
					

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتو
:JC_handshake:
نقعد



دة فصل سنة كم ؟
هههههههههه
*

----------


## بحاري

*نهاركم   خبيييييز  
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

نهاركم خبيييييز 



نهارك سعيد
شنو العيد قرب ولا شنو
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

نهارك سعيد
شنو العيد قرب ولا شنو



 
السبت البعد الجاى  بكون فضل  ليهو  اسبوع   .. 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الليله وينكم
الليله دايرين برتقال تقييييييييل اشان عندي نزله
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الليله وينكم
الليله دايرين برتقال تقييييييييل اشان عندي نزله




:1 (50):



*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

:1 (50):






تشكر ياعجبكو والله ماقصرت نضرب البرتقال دا ونقعد ههههههههه
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اخيرا قدرنا نخش
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اخيرا قدرنا نخش





:00020457:


حمد لله بالسلامة انا من الصباح معذبني بس هسي مية المية 
*

----------


## عبدالسلام حميده

*     من البداية انشاء الله
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*المتواجدون الان
‏مرتضي دياب,امجد المريخ ‏‏musab aljak, ‏عبدالسلام حميده 
والله مشتاقون ياولدنا
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

المتواجدون الان
‏مرتضي دياب,امجد المريخ ‏‏musab aljak, ‏عبدالسلام حميده 
والله مشتاقون ياولدنا





ههههههههههههههه

هو الشاب ده جاء خلاص :Taj43:
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*ديل عشان خاطرك يا مرتضى


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

ديل عشان خاطرك يا مرتضى





 تسلم ياحافظ ماقصرت وحاركز علي البرتقال دا ههههههههه
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*                                  .
                        	*

----------


## جاميكا

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 1 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 0)
جاميكا
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جاميكا
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 1 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 0)
جاميكا



مرحب والله
اتفضل
*

----------


## جاميكا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

مرحب والله
اتفضل



يا حليل برش السنة الفاتت
من كترت الزحمه لو جيت زي الزمن دة ما تلقى حتة تقعد فيها
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

 .



 
أأأخ   من الشلخة الفى اللقمة  دى  ...  اللهم انى صايم
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

أأأخ من الشلخة الفى اللقمة دى ... اللهم انى صايم



ههههههههههه
الهم اني صائم وساي والله تقليه لاكين يابحاري
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## بحاري

*الفوق  ده فحم  يا حافظ  !!!؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الفوق ده فحم يا حافظ !!!؟



هههههههههههههههه
فحم اي ليك حق اواب وعزو يحقرو بيك 
 :wrd:
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*أنا  ماقاعد أسجر   ... لكن  دى هدية ليك  يا حافظ النور  



..






























...


























..










:DOGPILE:


















:Smok-0224:












اذن ولا لسه  ؟؟










































*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

أنا  ماقاعد أسجر   ... لكن  دى هدية ليك  يا حافظ النور  



..






























...


























..










:DOGPILE:


















:Smok-0224:












اذن ولا لسه  ؟؟













































هههههههه
ما منعونا وكدة
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

الفوق  ده فحم  يا حافظ  !!!؟



لا دة طلح
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*


*

----------


## ارخبيل

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					







ازيكم ياشباب الليلة انا عازم نفسى عندكم فطور يالله ياحافظ كتر التلج ويابحارى الحقنا بام جنقر
*

----------


## Deimos

*الليلة طابخين شنو ؟؟؟

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ارخبيل
					

ازيكم ياشباب الليلة انا عازم نفسى عندكم فطور يالله ياحافظ كتر التلج ويابحارى الحقنا بام جنقر



أم جنقر دي شنو !!! :a36: :emoticon-animal-016


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله ياعزو ياماسوره اسي داير ارفع البؤست لقيتك قمت بالواجب
الليله وين الشباب
*

----------


## Deimos

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
 ‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏مرتضي دياب

إزيك يا مورتا .. جاينك الجمعة ولا السبت ما تحمر لي كده ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

والله ياعزو ياماسوره اسي داير ارفع البؤست لقيتك قمت بالواجب
الليله وين الشباب



الشباب تاني ما بجو ... إذا كان أرخبيل بيقول ليهم أم جنقر ! .. دايرهم يجو كيف تاني ...

كورنر :
دسوا البوست ده من أواب وجفروز وخالد عيساوي ...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0)
‏عبدالعزيز24, ‏مرتضي دياب

إزيك يا مورتا .. جاينك الجمعة ولا السبت ما تحمر لي كده ...



 والله يارييييييييييت وفي الانتظار
*

----------


## عجبكو

*احم احم في شنو البرش فاضي 

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عجبكو
					

احم احم في شنو البرش فاضي 





ده أرخبيل جاب ليه حاجة إسمها أم جنقر ما عارفها قنبلة ولا بعاتي ... والناس فرت ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*دة انا جيعاااااااااااااااااااااان
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

دة انا جيعاااااااااااااااااااااان




me 2222222222222222222222
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

ده أرخبيل جاب ليه حاجة إسمها أم جنقر ما عارفها قنبلة ولا بعاتي ... والناس فرت ...



بطل حنكشة
بالجد انت دفعة اواب
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ذهب الظماء وابتلت العروق وثبت الاجر انشاء الله
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					






دي ياها أم جنقر ؟؟؟ ...

كورنر :
والله يا حافظ مشيت سألت منها الليلة قالوا لي دخن مقشور بي زبادي ... :624293:

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

دي ياها أم جنقر ؟؟؟ ...

كورنر :
والله يا حافظ مشيت سألت منها الليلة قالوا لي دخن مقشور بي زبادي ... :624293:



انت ياعزو جادي مابتعرف ام جنقر 
تعال القضارف نجيبا ليك ومعاها القدوقدو قول مابتعرفو برضو:624293:
*

----------


## محمد star

*والله صوانى خطره مره واحده
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

انت ياعزو جادي مابتعرف ام جنقر 
تعال القضارف نجيبا ليك ومعاها القدوقدو قول مابتعرفو برضو:624293:





والله يا مرتضي سامع بيها لكن ما أكلتها وما بعرفها شنو .. أمبارح سألت ناس البيت وروني ليها ...

كورنر :
القدوقدو ده شنو ؟؟؟ ... :n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

 
والله يا مرتضي سامع بيها لكن ما أكلتها وما بعرفها شنو .. أمبارح سألت ناس البيت وروني ليها ...

كورنر :
القدوقدو ده شنو ؟؟؟ ... :n2fhdgh5sw2zfc5vn9k



والله ياعزو نحنا شايلين حال اواب ساي لكن انت الطلعت شهاده عربيه
القدوقدو دا مابشرح اسي الا بعد الفطور ههههههههه
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*اللهم اهزم الهليل شر هزيمة
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اللهم اهزم الهليل شر هزيمة




  امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين 

*

----------


## sinary

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

اللهم اهزم الهليل شر هزيمة




اللهم اجعل الاقوان في مرماهم مثني وثلاث ورباع الله اعمي اعين اب دلجة عن مرمي القطن واجعله يشوت في الكشافات ،،،، اللهم ثبت حارس ودفاع القطن واجعلهم يركزون امام صيحات وهتافات بنو زرقان اللهم ببركة هذا الشهر الكريم كتف كرعين اوتوكنب والعوير بكري واجعلهم لا يستطيعون الجري والهرجلة ،،،، اللهم زلزل الارض تحت اقدام فييرا ولف رأسه بالعصير اياه .... اللهم انت قريب تجيب دعوة الداعي فاستجيب لدعائنا ونحن علي هذا البرش المبارك 
اللهم اميييييييييييين
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
  واحد مسيحي قابل حلفاوي قال  ليهو ان عايز ادخل الاسلام فرد عليهو الحلفاوي وعشان ايه؟ فقال المسيحي  عشان انتو في الاسلام عندكم الطلاق وانا عندي مشاكل مع المرا وعايز اطلقها
فالحلفاوي عاين ليهو مسافه وقال ليهو والله الاسلام دا فيهو شهر اسمه رمضان احسن ليك المرا 
*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


  واحد مسيحي قابل حلفاوي قال  ليهو ان عايز ادخل الاسلام فرد عليهو الحلفاوي وعشان ايه؟ فقال المسيحي  عشان انتو في الاسلام عندكم الطلاق وانا عندي مشاكل مع المرا وعايز اطلقها
فالحلفاوي عاين ليهو مسافه وقال ليهو والله الاسلام دا فيهو شهر اسمه رمضان احسن ليك المرا 




الله عليييييييييك  يا حافظ   :263:
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


واحد مسيحي قابل حلفاوي قال ليهو ان عايز ادخل الاسلام فرد عليهو الحلفاوي وعشان ايه؟ فقال المسيحي عشان انتو في الاسلام عندكم الطلاق وانا عندي مشاكل مع المرا وعايز اطلقها


فالحلفاوي عاين ليهو مسافه وقال ليهو والله الاسلام دا فيهو شهر اسمه رمضان احسن ليك المرا 



ههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
مبااااااااااااااااااااالغه
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*دا انا عطشاااااااااااااااااان
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					


  واحد مسيحي قابل حلفاوي قال  ليهو ان عايز ادخل الاسلام فرد عليهو الحلفاوي وعشان ايه؟ فقال المسيحي  عشان انتو في الاسلام عندكم الطلاق وانا عندي مشاكل مع المرا وعايز اطلقها
فالحلفاوي عاين ليهو مسافه وقال ليهو والله الاسلام دا فيهو شهر اسمه رمضان احسن ليك المرا 




هاااااااو هااااااااااااو
والله قوية
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

* 
 
 
 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*






*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

دا انا عطشاااااااااااااااااان




يا أخوي إنت يومي عطشان معناها بلدكم ديك مولعة نار ...

كورنر :
يا أخوي أعفينا من الجية ...

:chris::chris::chris:
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*ياحافظ والله صورك دي بتجرح الصيام ...



شوف الخوخ الفي الصحن ورا الكباية ... مبااااااااااالغة ...

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

يا أخوي إنت يومي عطشان معناها بلدكم ديك مولعة نار ...

كورنر :
يا أخوي أعفينا من الجية ...

:chris::chris::chris:



ههههههههههههههه
والله احتمال اكون انا الوحيد العطشان في القضارف اليوم ولدي اسباب
والله لينا ذي اسبوع كدا ماشفنا شمس واسي المطره صابه:019:
*

----------


## بحاري

*إإحححم 
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههه
والله احتمال اكون انا الوحيد العطشان في القضارف اليوم ولدي اسباب
والله لينا ذي اسبوع كدا ماشفنا شمس واسي المطره صابه:019:



لا كان كدي جيناك تب ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

إإحححم 




نعميـــــــن يا باشـــــا ... إتفضل ...

بس أهم حاجة جبت معاك أم جنقر ...
*

----------


## بحاري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

نعميـــــــن يا باشـــــا ... إتفضل ...

بس أهم حاجة جبت معاك أم جنقر ...



 
جبت ليكم  جنقر   شخصيا  .. ينفع :7_1_123[1]:
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*

وانقضى نصف رمضان

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

جبت ليكم جنقر شخصيا .. ينفع :7_1_123[1]:



ههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتني شديد والله يابحاري صدق
*

----------


## Deimos

*ما قصرت يابحاري ...

السنة دي البرش ناقص مايقومابي ... الزول ده باعنا عديــــل ...

مما إشتغل مع الماليزي قطعوا معانا ...

ومجد الدين ما عرفناه سافر مدني ولا مدغشقر ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبتني شديد والله يابحاري صدق



عليك الله يا بحاري لف ليه منها ... :gggirlll:
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

عليك الله يا بحاري لف ليه منها ... :gggirlll:



 



                          :1 (53):            (لف)                      :1 (53):    



ده شنو ده يا المشرف لف اخخخخخخخخخخخخ
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

:1 (53):            (لف)                      :1 (53):    



ده شنو ده يا المشرف لف اخخخخخخخخخخخخ




دايماً أفكارك بتمشي بعيد ... :049:

هسي يا مناوي لو مشيت للحلواني وعجبتك باسطة مش حتقول ليه لف لي منها نص كيلو مثلاً ؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*سلاماااااااااااات
اها الليله يومكم كيف؟
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

سلاماااااااااااات
اها الليله يومكم كيف؟



يوم ما عايز ينتهى
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الله كريم ياهندسه قرب خلاص 
*

----------


## بحاري

*غايتو بس لازم قبيل بعد بكرة  
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

غايتو بس لازم قبيل بعد بكرة 



دا جنسو شنو يابحاري
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*أنا ما طلعت من البيت لكن اليوم ده مولع نــــــار ...

*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





 موعدكم الآن مع برنامج خيرات رمضان مع الشيف حافظ ...
يومياً وفي نفس المواعيد ...

( حيرتنا يا حافظ ما تحلي ليك الصور دي إلا في المواعيد دي )

*

----------


## مناوي

*الحمد لله ما خشيت قبل الفطور كان جرحتو لي صيامي
*

----------


## بحاري

*هووووباااااا
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*اذيكم والله مطره من امبارح ماوقفت اشان كدا دنا جيعاااااااااااااااااااااااااان
*

----------


## Deimos

*نحن الان بمنزل صاحب البرش بحارى
*

----------


## عمده

*رمضان كريم لكل الاحباب


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

نحن الان بمنزل صاحب البرش بحارى



ومتي تكون بمنزل مرتضي دياب ياماسوره
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

ومتي تكون بمنزل مرتضي دياب ياماسوره



والله يا مرتضي ما ماسورة ... أخوك معذور بالجد المشاكل واللخبطة ما بتجي إلا مع بعض ...
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

والله يا مرتضي ما ماسورة ... أخوك معذور بالجد المشاكل واللخبطة ما بتجي إلا مع بعض ...



ياصحبي ربنا يسهل ليك جميع امورك ويؤفقك وجميع الصفوه والايام في وان كان في العمر بقيه سنلتقي باذن الله
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*



برش بحارى على الطبيعة ويظهر مايقومابى فى الصورة
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا بحارى العصيدة دى معمولة بى طفاية
*

----------


## بحاري

*يا حافظ  وين صور  الكنافة  والمرتديلا و التفاح والتحلية بانواعها  وباقى العصاير والصينية التانية  والشاى السادة وشاى اللبن والرقاق  والرقاق بالنمل  وباقى الحلويات  .. ده كله ما صورته.
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 2 ( الأعضاء 2 والزوار 0) 		 	 	 		 			‏حافظ النور, ‏بحاري+

شنو يا خى غالبك الكلام
الظاهر مفعول الرقاق بالنمل بدا فى العمل
*

----------


## عجبكو

*رمضااااااااااااااااااااااااااان سخن عديل و الجرسة شديدة ههههههههههههههههه

*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					





برش بحارى على الطبيعة ويظهر مايقومابى فى الصورة



انشاء الله دايمن تامين ولامين وبالهناء والشفاء يارب
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*  يوم ناااااااااااااااااااار
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

  يوم ناااااااااااااااااااار



و الله نار لمن ما قدرت ادخل المنبر من الصباح هههههههههه 
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*والله عكسكم تماما ياحافظ و عجبكو نحنا المتره جوعتنا واسي القراريص في النار
*

----------


## مايقومابي

*الليله زنقت تب !!
حصلونا بالآبري البااااااارد
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ناس البرش خباركم 
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*يا مرتضى مع النار المولعة دى قول عندكم مطرة برضو
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حافظ النور
					

يا مرتضى مع النار المولعة دى قول عندكم مطرة برضو



سلامات ياحافظ
عندنا فصل من فصول الخريف بداء امس 
دا نهارو نار وليل مطر هههههههه
يعني لاحقنكم بي هناك يافرده بس حاجه مؤقته هههههه
*

----------


## بحاري

*الليلة اليوم  ده   زى الكورة   ( الخارج الارض) 


*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*الليله عجبكو ياربي تم اليوم دا تهي تهي تهي 
*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

الليله عجبكو ياربي تم اليوم دا تهي تهي تهي 




انت في الليله ولا امس و الله امس يادوب رمضان بداء اخير الليله من امس ههههههههههههههه

:wavey:
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*ناس البرش سلامات وعلكم طيبين 
وكل سنه وانتم طيبين واليوم دا اسكتو ساي بس ربنا يتقبل
*

----------


## مناوي

*كنت متمني انو رمضان كلو يكون زي الايام الثلاثة المضت دي 


   عشان نعرف البصوم من الما بصوم
*

----------


## مناوي

*هسع يا بحاري عليك الله اليوم ده عزو24 بيقدر عليهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*يابحاري مالكم كتلتو البرش دا 
معقوله رمضان سخن للدرجه دي
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مناوي
					

هسع يا بحاري عليك الله اليوم ده عزو24 بيقدر عليهو ؟؟؟؟؟؟



علي الطلاق من البيت ما مرقت ..
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

يابحاري مالكم كتلتو البرش دا 
معقوله رمضان سخن للدرجه دي




رمضان مرق من العضم ...
*

----------


## حافظ النور

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

رمضان مرق من العضم ...



مشى وين ؟؟؟
*

----------


## musab aljak

*ياحافظ طلع البرش دا ...
خلاص الفينا كملت ...
والله رمضان دا انتهى مننا..
 نهاية بطل ...
فى فليم هندى ...

*

----------


## مايقومابي

*السلام عليكم
يااااا ناس البرش .........
نقعد ولا نتفضل نمش  ؟؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مايقومابي
					

السلام عليكم
يااااا ناس البرش .........
نقعد ولا نتفضل نمش  ؟؟؟؟؟




باي باي زي رمضان هههههههههههه
*

----------


## Deimos

*رمضان خش العضم ولا العضم مرق ليه ...

ياجماعة نفسي في كبدة مشوية علي الجمر بشطة دكوة من النوع أبو كديس ...
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*بالغت يا ود الجاك .
عشان الحركات دى برشكم دا مابنتحاوم جنبو إلا بعد الإفطار
*

----------

